# Live from Oaky woods



## toolmkr20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sitting around the fire at Oaky woods with my nephew and bro-in-law. Hope the morning brings some good huntin. This will be my 1st year huntin down here, anyone got any tips?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 4, 2013)

Hunt the thickets! Traditionally the late Oaky Woods hunt has very poor success, but maybe ya'll will luck up and see something.


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 5, 2013)

There were several bucks killed today. One was an absolute monster! Wished I could've got a pic. The spot i'm huntin is eat up with fresh hog sign just haven't seen one yet. My bro-in-law and nephew saw two bear this morning though so that was really neat. Maybe better luck in the am.


----------



## clong6838 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there a crowd down that way?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not too bad. I was expecting a bigger turn out for the first few days.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 5, 2013)

Y'all be safe! Ole Pyro is with y'all I see.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shot this boar at around 8:00 this morning. Saw eight altogether this morning.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## kingfish (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the lever gun !!!


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats!! Way to go buddy!


----------



## HuntFishCook (Jan 6, 2013)

​


----------



## HuntFishCook (Jan 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats on the Oaky Woods pork!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks fellas. I had a great time down there. Yep kingfish my grandmother gave me that 30.30 years ago after she was done hunting with it and i've killed numerous deer with it and several yotes but this was my first hog and i'm mighty happy.


----------



## scambooger (Jan 6, 2013)

pig killa!!!!!  we gotta go do that again soon.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 6, 2013)

scambooger said:


> pig killa!!!!!  we gotta go do that again soon.



Yep, maybe before small game is over.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, Toolmkr20

Congrats!   How did you find Porky?  Did you stalk him or were you stand hunting? 



kingfish said:


> Love the lever gun !!!


 
Ditto!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stand.


----------



## scambooger (Jan 9, 2013)

toolmaker, thank goodness you changed your avatar!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Got everything washed up, wrapped and ready for the freezer.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 11, 2013)

When we eat'n?


----------



## scambooger (Jan 11, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> When we eat'n?



yeah, what he said!


----------

